# Any possibility for a software tester to get a PR in Australia based on the new SOL?



## maverick27 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have 7.5 yrs of experience in testing and have been living in Australia for 5 yrs. Based on the new SOL list effective from July 1st 2011, software tester has been removed from schedule 1 list. Is there any way to apply for a PR under any state sponsorship?. If yes, can you share the details?


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

*Software Engineer*



maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 7.5 yrs of experience in testing and have been living in Australia for 5 yrs. Based on the new SOL list effective from July 1st 2011, software tester has been removed from schedule 1 list. Is there any way to apply for a PR under any state sponsorship?. If yes, can you share the details?


Hello maverick27,

Have you thought of doing the software engineer? It would seem the two are similar enough so that you should be able to complete that one, since many software testers began as software engineers. When I did software testing, I often wrote test software to run the test target software through all required functions and iterations.

In some cases, I re-engineered the software that failed the test.
Cheers,


----------



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

*Software Tester 261314*

There is a separate occupation called *Software Tester - ANZSCO 261314 *which appears on the current schedule 2 SOL.

This occupation is currently on South Australia's State Sponsored Migration List (SSML) and a state sponsored permanent visa may be feasible.


----------



## sri2005_05 (Aug 15, 2011)

There is only one state thats sponsors software Tester i.e South australia...Right now if you see the list status says "high Availability" that means there is high chance of you getting nominated..i think if you have all documents like IELTS,ACS ready better to apply ..its free of cost ..




maverick27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have 7.5 yrs of experience in testing and have been living in Australia for 5 yrs. Based on the new SOL list effective from July 1st 2011, software tester has been removed from schedule 1 list. Is there any way to apply for a PR under any state sponsorship?. If yes, can you share the details?


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm in a kinda complex situation, not sure what to do.

Ok, here it goes:
I'm a software tester. All my work relates to testing and more testing. Earlier,
I got ASCO 223179 and then it got revoked. I reapplied & got 261399 as my new ANZSCO from ACS.

Now, I seem to satisfy all the criteria for applying for SA state sponsorship , but...the code which they have on the list is 261314 - software tester - high availability.

What should I do?? 

-Call & enquire if I can apply? Will they accept? 

-Or should I reapply for ACS, & see if I get the relevant code?? - If I do this , then by the time I get any answer from ACS the SS for SA would have closed down right??

Anyone in a similar situation ?? Please Help me with suggestions.


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

newbie_ said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in a kinda complex situation, not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


261399 is still under SA SMP list. So, try to apply ASAP as they have finalised the list today. Hope this helps.


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

bharanis said:


> 261399 is still under SA SMP list. So, try to apply ASAP as they have finalised the list today. Hope this helps.


Ok. Thanks will do so right away!


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

bharanis said:


> 261399 is still under SA SMP list. So, try to apply ASAP as they have finalised the list today. Hope this helps.


By the way, how does one come to know if the SMP will be finalized today?? Sorry for sounding like an uneducated person, but please let me know.


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

newbie_ said:


> By the way, how does one come to know if the SMP will be finalized today?? Sorry for sounding like an uneducated person, but please let me know.


I think you misunderstood, I mean to say SA released SMP today. The final list of SMP was released today morning. This will be the final list for the year 2011-12 meaning all the applications will be sponsored based on the list. So, if you have your IELTS score and ACS documents start your application ASAP. If you want more info you can find it from SA Immigration site. Hope this helps....


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

bharanis said:


> I think you misunderstood, I mean to say SA released SMP today. The final list of SMP was released today morning. This will be the final list for the year 2011-12 meaning all the applications will be sponsored based on the list. So, if you have your IELTS score and ACS documents start your application ASAP. If you want more info you can find it from SA Immigration site. Hope this helps....


And the best part is ..if you get this nomination from the state..you will get your PR in few months compare to 18months wait 

All the best.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello 

I think you can go for re-assessment of your skills. As per my knowledge, Software testing is a process under software life cycle. Anything which is part of Software life cycle can be considered as Software Engineer. So I suggest you to go ahead for the re-assessment. 

All the Best


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

bharanis said:


> I think you misunderstood, I mean to say SA released SMP today. The final list of SMP was released today morning. This will be the final list for the year 2011-12 meaning all the applications will be sponsored based on the list. So, if you have your IELTS score and ACS documents start your application ASAP. If you want more info you can find it from SA Immigration site. Hope this helps....


Ohhh got it!!  Alrighty then! Time to apply bur I think I'll have to take the IELTS again as my test score is about to expire in nov. Sigh! Study time again, only when i thought it would all be over in one shot!


----------



## newbie_ (May 17, 2011)

rg1prasad said:


> Hello
> 
> I think you can go for re-assessment of your skills. As per my knowledge, Software testing is a process under software life cycle. Anything which is part of Software life cycle can be considered as Software Engineer. So I suggest you to go ahead for the re-assessment.
> 
> All the Best


Reassessment will take a min of 12 weeks+ . The waiting period ain't that easy mate!


----------



## bharanis (Jan 21, 2011)

newbie_ said:


> Ohhh got it!!  Alrighty then! Time to apply bur I think I'll have to take the IELTS again as my test score is about to expire in nov. Sigh! Study time again, only when i thought it would all be over in one shot!


Based on my experience I would suggest you with :
Option 1 : Go for re-assessment, take up IELTS (band score of 7 each) and then apply for 175 visa. (This will apply if you are in comfort time zone)
Option 2 : Go with SA SS, they DO not need any IELTS score(applies for all ICT occupations) for the current year sponsorship, but DIAC needs band 6 each for 176. By the time you lodge 176 you can use your new IELTS score. But, you can cross check with some senior expats.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

If you are applying through a agent then ask him whether you can apply now and go for reassessment and retake IETLS and update the results at later point of time to save some time... Just check, if it works...


----------



## Amyn A. Patel (Aug 12, 2011)

bharanis said:


> they DO not need any IELTS score(applies for all ICT occupations) for the current year sponsorship
> Hope this helps.


Hello Bharanis,

It is mandatory to submit a copy of IELTS Test (unless you are from an exempt country) that was undertaken less than two years ago. An application submitted without any of the required documents for state sponsorship could be refused. When applying for state sponsorship one must keep in mind that they are competing for limited places with other applicants. It's always wise to study the guidelines carefully and submit a well prepared application.

Regards,
Amyn


----------

